# I have my pump, wahoooo!



## treasure_ireland (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Got my pump yesterday, spent from 9:30am until 2pm at the clinic, asked so many questions, still feel overwhelmed, could of done with going back today to be honest! But DSN rang me last night, and said she would ring me again today.

Yesterday was a bit eventful when I got home, had 4 hypos between 5.30 and 10pm, so was knackered after that. Thing is I had a 20g carb snack, because otherwise I could see it being a vicious cycle with the hypos. I feel like i kind of cheated but otherwise i didn't know what to do!

Going back to clinic next week to learn the advanced features in the Accu-chek combo!

Any tips? or advice of getting out the hypo loop?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

Woohoo! I'm not a pumper, so have no tips, but I'm wondering if part of the hypo problem is down to residual basal insulin from your pre-pump injections? Surely not cheating to have a snack?

 Hope things settle soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad you have your pump,  Hopefully you have all your blood sugars written down so tell your dsn what they are and she will help you to decrease your basal for the 1st few times untill you find your feet.


----------



## Rainbow (Jan 12, 2011)

I was exactly the same for the first few days, your basal will take a couple of days to clear your system so test like a maniac and don't move an inch without your hypo suppplies!  Take a deep breath, its tiring at the start and at times ever so confusing. Don't expect too much of yourself too soon and you'll be fine. I use a Medtronic pump but theres lots of others here who use the same pump as you so you're not alone.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 12, 2011)

I also have the accu chek combo and have been pumping since sep 2010 , i agree with Alan i believe it might have something to do with what insulin you already had in your body ie the long acting .It is hard work to begin with but will pay off,  Good Luck and i hope you are as pleased with yours as much as i am with mine


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just swapped from the old spirit to the Combo, get my training on the meter friday morning with pump nurse and rep!  

It will take a couple of days for your old background insulin to filter out your system so keep testing, keep your meter and hypo kit very close at hand..

At first there is a lot of testing, but it's worth while noting the type of carbs you are eating as this can be so usefull to see how different food actually react with you!

A good book to get hold off, is Pumping Insulin by John Walsh (it's known as the pumpers bible)  very good, user friendly...


----------



## Liz! (Jan 12, 2011)

it's not cheating to treat a hypo! Definitely do that!

Reminds me of my little boy who refused to anser a question someone asked him when he was two. I knew he knew the answer and asked him why he hadn't said it... he told me he thought it was cheating to know an answer already instead of work it out for himself!! Made me laugh but just shows how hard little ones have to work to understand the world...


----------



## bev (Jan 12, 2011)

treasure_ireland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my pump yesterday, spent from 9:30am until 2pm at the clinic, asked so many questions, still feel overwhelmed, could of done with going back today to be honest! But DSN rang me last night, and said she would ring me again today.
> 
> ...



Hi Treasure Island,

Like everyone has said - it will be your background leaving your system. Once it is gone I am sure you wont have as many hypo's.

I know what you mean about having the 20g snack. I think you probably did the right thing for now, but do remember that when on a pump you dont need long acting, in fact, the latest view is that you dont need it on MDI either as they were finding that it sends levels up far too high so just the fast acting is enough.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats on the pump, dont worry you are doing fine.

Make sure you write all your questions down for your dsn when you next meet. Its hard work at first but i promise you it will be so worth it.

Like Bev says you did nothing wrong with the snack for hypo as your old basal will still be in your system, you wont need to do this when you get to grips with things.


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Well my long-acting insulin (Levemir) dose, was halved so that it was out of my system before I got connected. Does Levemir not stop acting as soon as it runs out, or will it still affect my BG's for some time after?

Spoke to my DSN this morning, and we agreed that my basal was too high, so have now dropped it, and no hypo's since (yay).

Have been writing down all my testing, even though it records it on the pump, so I can look at it easier. Thanks for the tip about writing down what sort of carb it is and how it affects me, would be nice to know.

I have already read 'Insulin Pump Therapy demystified', is it worth getting the John Walsh book also?

Im trialling where to put it at the moment, finding it gets in the way too much! Im sure I will find a comfy spot!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2011)

treasure_ireland said:


> Have been writing down all my testing, even though it records it on the pump, so I can look at it easier. Thanks for the tip about writing down what sort of carb it is and how it affects me, would be nice to know.
> 
> I have already read 'Insulin Pump Therapy demystified', is it worth getting the John Walsh book also?



Oh most def buy pumping insulin as it is the pumpers Bible 
Glad your hypos have stopped in the afternoon. It's all trial and error for the 1st few weeks.

Another tip for you regarding the food you eat....
You will find it a lot easier to keep to a set amount of carbs for each meal until you have sorted your basals and also try to keep away from pasta/rice fat as these do have a massive impact hours after eating them so leaves a lot of confusion as to whats wrong.


----------



## shiv (Jan 13, 2011)

Long acting insulin (ie Levemir!) does take a couple of days to get 'fully' out your system. I was the same as you - I hypo'd loads for the first couple of days until it all got out my system.


----------

